# Fishing SPSP 8/20



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I'm planning to fish SPSP this wednesday for a few hours after work. I hear there's a special place where some of you guys have landed keeper stripers and I want to join in on the action. If anyone is out there on wednesday, I'll be wearing a red cap I think.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I may be heading out there that night. I'll be with 2 12 footers, one is taped flourecent red, the other white. However, if you don't see me, at the right of the small boat launch area, go to the 2nd crescent shaped beach area, right in the middle. Two things you'll need to remember. 1- Cast as far as you can. 2- When retrieving your line, bring it in really fast or else you'll get snagged. FL Fisherman and I caught one last week, but I had no luck last night.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Tuna,
Did you catch anything last night? I am waiting to get my Power Pro in so I can respool my pools and get back on the water.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

RD,

1 Croaker, 3 perch. That was it...You'll love the PP. How many LB test are you getting?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

65#, so no leader needed. I had to tie another one last time out. It really is a pain. THis way I can spend more time fishing than working on my setup.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Hopefully things will look up within the next few days. Fishing was pretty hot and heavy as reported early last week but conditions change so fast. I think we'll be packing light this time with only 3-12' and a bait catching rod. If we don't see you out there, goodluck


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

RD, I agree, that's why I use 65#.
WW, ditto.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Hey Tuna,
How was fishing last year around this time?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

So, So. I fished mostly at Matapeake last year I would bring home around 5-10 a night. I usually fished from 7:00-11:00 pm.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'll be out there.*

I plan to fish Wednesday evening also. I won't be going to work on Thursday because I need a mental health day! Look for a big black guy in a metal folding chair. I'll be singing my striper song!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

We'll, I was singing the blues last night, so I hope I can join in and harmonize with you in that striper song.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Now you guys got me thinking of coming out on Wed. The weather is supposed to be great, hope I can swing it.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Yes, I think you should. Why not give that new PP a good workout?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I am not sure I will have it by then but maybe I will just painfully tie on another leader and come out and meet up with some other board members.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> *Now you guys got me thinking of coming out on Wed. The weather is supposed to be great, hope I can swing it. *


The more people we have out there, the more bait we have to attract fish. It's like chumming with hooks


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Don't worry, fish won't notice anyway. And besides, I need you to help pull in my rigs out there. (Lost 2 more last night).


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Yup the rigs just keep piling up out there. Should put on a scuba suit and go serching for treasure. 

I am going to try out this really cheap homemade rig next time. This way if I loose it I only loose two hooks and a weight. We will see how well it holds up.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

What types of rigs to you guys use? I make my own high low rigs and it's fairly inexpensive other than the cost of hooks and weights. Since the blues are running, I switched from 40# Andes mono to 40# wire and it seems to be holding up well. I normally see people using the metal rigs you find at the stores but casting distance is really bad when the bait "helicopters" out there. It only takes a minute to tie a rig using wires and it's a lot cheaper than buying those metal rigs.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I get the ones from the stores. To solve the "Helicopers" effect, I use heavier sinkers..


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I have never had a problem with those wire rigs from the store. I use 4-5 oz of lead and that thing is launched out like a missile. I am trying to tie my own those since I don't always have to motivation to get to the store to buy rigs.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I can and do tie my own but,*

The metal ones fly so nice for me too. I can tie my own hi-lo rig in about 4 minutes but I buy leader material which is a little stiffer than just plain mono.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Anyone have any problems getting bloodworms? I went to my usual bait shop and they were out. I don't want to have to go to ANGLERS


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Dog,

Oh no, not the A-word. I went to Walmart at Clinton, MD, they got the refrig filled up with bloods @ $6.37 a dozen..


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Tuna, 
You wouldn't be stoppen' anywhere today? I have squid, chicken and spot with me but I just got to have those bloods.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Sure thing. How many do you need?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Are you sure, I promise I won't ask again. How big are they, probably 2 packs would be good so long as they are fresh. I really appreciate it. What time you going to be out there? I was thinking of leaving work around 4-4:30 and hit the road since I have everything else with me.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

RD, 
Yep, they're pretty good looking. No problem, I'll pick up 2 for ya. I'll probably be there around 7.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Thanks again see you there.


----------



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

have a good time fishing guys. I'll try to make it out there tomorrow or Friday. Looking forward to hearing your reports when you get back

-addicted


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Hey where you been. I will most likely be there tomorrow or friday as well. See you there.


----------



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

I got skunked one night and kept losing rigs . I think i'll switch over to braided.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Did you loose them on your cast? I am going with it becasue I want to try life without a shock leader since I am always putting another one on.

That area you fish has a lot of snags. Best thing is to reel in as fast as humanly possible to keep the weight close to the surface.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

If there is some bad spots out there try fishing to the right or left of it. Braided line isn't going to help you avoid those snags nor does it make you superman while trying to pull in whatever it is out there that you snagged. I once saw a guy break his rod trying to pull his rig in and it wasn't a pretty site. And to make matters worse, I think it was his only rod at the time. I rather lose a few rigs than risk damaging my rod and reel trying to un-snag a rig. Losing rigs is just a part of fishing. It's just another excuse to shop for new and different gear


----------



## striker (Aug 15, 2003)

What time are you all going to be down there tonight ?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I hope to be there around 5:30. I will have two 12' with yellow tape on the end and a small blue cooler. Hope to see you out there.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Me and my bro will be there around 8ish. 3-12' black rods with white tape and a light blue cooler


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Did anyone who made it out there have any luck? It was really windy out there and the fishing was the slowest that I've experience at SPSP this year. I heard reports from the ranger that someone caught a keeper striper and the guy near us caught a small 10" blue and a few catfish was landed near the rock jetty. Other than that, noone was seen catching anything. We somehow got lucky and managed a spot and 2 21" catfish but fishing wasn't exciting last night. Must of been the windy conditions and lack of fish. I got some pics of the cats we caught and will try to link it later


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

WW,
Same here. I only caught 1 spot, that's it. RedDog1 did little better. They were hitting early on (around 7'ish), then it just stopped. We packed up pretty early. I was surprised by the wind gusts, when I left Bowie there was pratically no wind.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Where were you? I was out there with Tunafish and Huntsman showed up late. I caught a croaker (14") and two nice spot. Yes it was very windy there last night but at leat no bugs.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

We didn't get there until 7:45PM and decided to fish towards the tree. I think we were the ones closest to the tree. So which one of you caught the keeper striper?? Here are where the pics are located.http://f1.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/peakkaboo_/lst?.dir=/Fishing&.view=l


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Nope, not me.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Whats with all the catfish? THere must just not be any other fish out there.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Hey, RD and Tuna what a glorious night of fishing. I ended up w/ 10 31" Blues and 15 spot... 
:jawdrop: hehehe


And then the clock rang and it was time to roll outta bed and head to work. Man!!!! SPSP is slowly but surely dropping on my favorite spots to visit. After the two fighting 4" Schoolies I believe I'll be mak'n a trip elsewhere this evening. Not sure as of yet, but we'll see. 

Where are or are any of you guys head'n out for this evening? I'm thinking maybe the Peake or NB (not the pier) I fish off a gentleman's property down there. It's been pretty decent the couple of times I've visited.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

HuntsMan, Yeah, Right!!!!!! I think I'll head to the Peake tonight. I'll stay only for few hrs. Gotta get up real early tomorrow..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Tuna, hit me on the mobile and let me know what's happening out there. I won't be roll'n in ole 78', the wifey is gonna be helping one of her witches...lol.. friends move some chairs or some stuff from Naplis. But I may swing out that way. We'll see. If you're not hit'n anything early I may swing out to NB.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Okie Dokie. If you don't hear from me, it means I won't make it. Remember to raise the antennas cus I usually get your voice mail.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

HA HA, you're a funny Fish... I'll try not to catch a skunk like you did last evening!


----------

